# Games of the Month: March 2011



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 19, 2011)

There's a lot of big PSP releases this month, so don't go "BAWWWW GUILD'S A PSP FANBOY". Fact is there's just a lot of PSP releases.

If you want to wish me a happy birthday, you can do so on the 19th. I'll be turning 18 then!

If I missed a game you really want coverage on then simply send your write up to me (via PM). If it's good enough and follows proper formatting I'll add it here with credit to you! <b>Check the "Other Releases" section at the bottom and see the bolded games to see what games I would want write ups for but am not all too qualified to do myself.</b> You can also do write-ups for games not bolded or games I didn't even list. Sometimes things slip my eye.

Some rules and stuff. 


Spoiler



- No flaming. If I list a game you don't like, too bad. If I don't, too bad. 
- This is mainly North American releases, sorry. I'll, on occasion, do a European or Japanese release if it's big enough and not already out in America. 
- If a game is already released in English and is being released again for another region, I won't bother adding it. Like say if Half Life 2: Episode 3 was out in America in April (it won't) and it came out in May in Europe, I won't list it for May. I'll also do the same if a game was released in English (aka Europe or America) and is being released in Japan. 
- I get my dates from GameFaqs, Wikipedia, and IGN, so if a date is wrong don't blame me. You can, of course, point it out and ask me to fix it if you have the right date.



<b>Dissidia 012 Final Fantasy</b>

<b>Platform:</b> PSP
<b>Developed by:</b> Square Enix
<b>Published by:</b> Square Enix
<b>Release date:</b> March 3rd (Japan), March 22nd (North America), March 25th (Europe)
<b>Genre:</b> Action RPG
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Not interested
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Probably will be quite popular.

<img src="http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/object/065/065792/Dissidia-Final-Fantasy-012_PSP_US_ESRBboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> 
<p align=" " class="none">
I'm just not a big fan of fighting games and not a big fan of Final Fantasy either. Sure, this kinda is between the lines of ARPG and fighting game, but it's just not that interesting to me. I know the first Dissidia got quite a number of fans but odds are I won't even bother with this one.
</p>

<b>The Third Birthday</b> 

<b>Platform:</b> PSP
<b>Developed by:</b> HexaDrive
<b>Published by:</b> Square Enix
<b>Release date:</b> March 29th (North America)
<b>Genre</b>: Action RPG
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Oh my god yes.
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Probably pretty hyped.

<img src="http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/object/142/14271452/The-3rd-Birthday_PSP_US_ESRBboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> 
<p align=" " class="none">
I just recently decided to pick up Parasite Eve and give it a try and it's pretty fun. A little slow at parts, but fun. This game though looks really awesome. Great graphics, killer gameplay, and a shower scene <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />. Definitely worth trying to any fan of ARPGs, and odds are original Parasite Eve fans have been waiting years for this game.
</p>

<b>Patapon 3</b>

<b>Platform:</b> PSP
<b>Developed by:</b> Pyramid/Sony Computer Entertainment
<b>Published by:</b> Sony Computer Entertainment
<b>Release date:</b> March 9th (North America), March 14th (Australia)
<b>Genre:</b> Rhythm/Strategy
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Not interested, I don't like Patapon.
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> There's a lot of Patapon fans.

<img src="http://ps2media.ign.com/ps2/image/object/077/077360/patapon_3_rp1boxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">
I feel like I'm the only person who doesn't like Patapon. It just felt so boring and just not fun. An interesting take on both strategy and rhythm games for sure, but it's just something that doesn't feel like it needs to be together. There's much better rhythm games I'd want to play and much better strategy games I'd want to play.
</p>

<b>God Eater Burst</b>

<b>Platform:</b> PSP
<b>Developed by:</b> Shift/Namco Bandai
<b>Published by:</b> D3 Publisher
<b>Release date:</b> March 15th (North America)
<b>Genre:</b> Action
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Hopefully won't be as disappointing as Lord of Arcana
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Probably a lot of do-wants.

<img src="http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/object/080/080574/God-Eater_PSP_BOX-tempboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">
Ever since Monster Hunter proved to be the hottest selling thing for the PSP, a lot of companies have been jumping on the loot-based game craze. Sega has had Phantasy Star around for a while and finally made a successful handheld game with Portable (with 2 being really good), Square Enix jumped into it with the disappointingly dull Lord of Arcana, and now Namco Bandai is taking it on with God Eater, which looks to be a lot better than at least Lord of Arcana. Personally my expectations for this game are rather high, so I hope it does deliver.
</p>

<b>Pokemon Black/White</b>

<b>Platform:</b> DS
<b>Developed by:</b> Game Freak
<b>Published by:</b> Nintendo
<b>Release date:</b> March 4th (Europe), March 6th (North America), March 10th (Australia)
<b>Genre:</b> RPG
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Won't bother with it since I already played the Japanese version
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Will either terribly want or just cry about Smugleaf.

<img src="http://media.ign.com/games/image/object/059/059687/Pokemon-Black-Ver_NDS_US_ESRBboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">
Ah Pokemon, it's becoming somewhat of an annual franchise. Nowadays there's a lot of haters and still a lot of lovers. Honestly, I still think they're really good handheld games. Maybe just "more of the same", but it's just more content to play. As long as you don't get sick of the aspects of Pokemon games, you'll love playing them. They're games you can throw a lot of hours into and it's just something that fits a handheld really well. Black/White was exactly what you'd expect (more of the same), but that's not a bad thing if you're still finding it fun
</p>

<b>Okamiden</b>

<b>Platform:</b> DS
<b>Developed by:</b> Capcom
<b>Published by:</b> Capcom
<b>Release date:</b> March 15th (North America), March 18th (Europe), 
<b>Genre:</b> Action-Adventure
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Wasn't all too thrilled with Okami but still optimistic
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Really do want.

<img src="http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/object/029/029596/Okamiden_ver_NDS_US_ESRBboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">
Maybe it's just because it was the Wii version, but I just didn't find Okami to be all that thrilling. The combat on the Wii version was downright bad (but that's probably just because of the motion controls), but I just generally felt it to be more of a piece of art than a game. Very pretty, very dynamic style, but just not a fun game to play. Odds are Okamiden will please fans of the original and I'll probably like it more than the poor Wii version of Okami though.
</p>

<b>Monster Tale</b>

<b>Platform:</b> DS
<b>Developed by:</b> DreamRift
<b>Published by:</b> Majesco
<b>Release date:</b> March 22nd (North America)
<b>Genre:</b> Platformer (?)
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Will definitely try
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Some minor buzz

<img src="http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/object/042/042868/monster_tale_dsboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">
I remember reporting on this when it was announced quite a few months back and it's good to see it finally get a release date and not just fall into the realm of forgotten games. It looks like a strong game with some very nice looking graphics and gameplay. I'll definitely be trying it on its release date, and you should too.
</p>

<b>Homefront</b>

<b>Platform:</b> Xbox 360, Playstation 3, PC
<b>Developed by:</b> Kaos Studios
<b>Published by:</b> THQ
<b>Release date:</b> March 10th and 17th (Australia, 17th is Collector's Edition), March 15th (North America), March 18th (Europe)
<b>Genre:</b> FPS
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Meh, it's another first person shooter
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Not much excitement.

<img src="http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/object/143/14335476/homefront360_rpboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">
Meh, there's just a lot of first person shooters nowadays. I'll at least commend Homefront for having a more interesting conflict location, but I'm not sure whether it'll be all that much fun. In a market already dominated by FPS games with most competitors being knocked down, it's hard to see Homefront really getting a foot in the door.
</p>

<b>Dragon Age II</b>

<b>Platform:</b> Xbox 360, Playstation 3, PC
<b>Developed by:</b> BioWare
<b>Published by:</b> Electronic Arts
<b>Release date:</b> March 8th (North America), March 10th (Australia), March 11th (Europe)
<b>Genre:</b> RPG
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Still need to try the first
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Baldur's Gate/Dragon Age Origins fans will love

<img src="http://codesmedia.ign.com/codes/image/object/080/080342/dragon_age_ii_360rpboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">
So in my group of friends I've got one friend whose an avid PC gamer. Loves his computer to death, avid Garry's Mod player (2,000+ hours or something), loves his selection of RTS games like Dawn of War, Red alert, Starcraft, whatever. My other friend is an avid console gamer and has some pretty good taste in Xbox 360 games. Also a very smart and intellectual guy. A little debate between the two is Dragon Age Origins. My PC gamer friend loves it to death, being a big Baldur's Gate fan and playing it on the PC. My other friend hated it, being a big console BioWare fan (Mass Effect, KOTOR, etc) and playing it on the Xbox 360. My console gamer friend admitted that the Xbox 360 version is of course inferior, but criticized the plot and characters a lot. I, of course, haven't been able to play Origins yet and will only be able to play it on the Xbox 360 since my PC is crap. But I loved KOTOR and Mass Effect and I'm a fan of these Baldur's Gate-type games, so I'll pick up Origins sometime and hopefully enjoy it enough to get II as well.
</p>

<b>Crysis 2</b>

<b>Platform:</b> Xbox 360, Playstation 3, PC
<b>Developed by:</b> Crytek Studios
<b>Published by:</b> Electronic Arts
<b>Release date:</b> March 22nd (North America), March 24th (Japan, Australia), March 25th (Europe), a week or two ago (the internet)
<b>Genre:</b> FPS
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Probably won't bother
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> IT'S SO PRETTY

<img src="http://media.ign.com/games/image/object/845/845452/Crysis-2_X360_BOX-tempboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">
The same two guys from the Dragon Age description do have on general conclusion on Crysis: It's pretty as fuck but not a good game. I haven't played the first and my PC gamer friend of course did, and he says it just wasn't fun compared to much better PC FPS games. That's just them though. I really have no desire to try the first game or play this one myself.

But hey, you guys are already playing it, right?
</p>

<b>Gundam The 3D Battle</b>
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/171835/gundam%20the%203d%20battle.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Platform:</b> Nintendo 3DS
<b>Developer</b>: Namco-Bandai Games
<b>Publisher</b>: Namco-Bandai Games
<b>Release date:</b> March 26th (Japan)
<b>Genre:</b> Action

<p align=" " class="none">
Contributed by our resident Gundam fan <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hop2089' target=_blank>Hop2089</a>. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />

The game is structured and plays almost exactly like Gundam Battle Universe, Gundam The 3D Battle features a story mode covering the Movie Adaptations of the original Gundam, Zeta Gundam, and Char's Counterattack.  You can create a faceless character for playing through the entire game.  Did I mention that this game has Full Frontal and Sinanju along with Banaghar and the Unicorn.  The 3D aspect seems to be used more for an in-the-cockpit feel and to aid in things such as dodging and shooting.  This will be a real treat for those who paid the premium for a Japanese 3DS or who live in Japan.  Recommended for fans of the PSP games</p>


<b>Other titles</b> 

- <b>Phantom Brave: Heroes of the Hermuda Triangle: 3/8 (North America), 3/9 (Europe) [PSP]</b>
- <b>LEGO Star Wars III: The Clone Wars: 3/22 (North America), 3/25 (Europe) [PSP, DS, Wii, 360, PS3] </b>
- Naruto Shippuden: Kizuna Drive: 3/22 (North America), 3/25 (Europe) [PSP]
- <b>BlazBlue Continuum Shift II: 3/31 (Japan) [PSP] </b>
- 3DS Launch: 3/25 (Europe), 3/27 (North America), 3/31 (Australia) (Already did a write-up on the 3DS last month, so don't bother).
- <b>Yakuza 4: 3/15 (North America), 3/18 (Europe), 3/24 (Australia) [PS3]</b>
- <b>Playstation Move Heroes: 3/22 (North America) [PS3]</b>
- Prince of Persia Classic Trilogy HD: 3/22 (North America) [PS3]
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Classic Trilogy HD: 3/22 (North America) [PS3]
- Tomb Raider Trilogy: 3/22 (North America), 3/25 (Europe) [PS3]
- Space Channel 5 Part 2: 3/31 (North America) [PS3]
- Beyond Good and Evil HD: 3/2 (North America and Europe) [360]

Stay classy!


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

Might I suggest Radiant Historia....and the 3DS?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 19, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Might I suggest Radiant Historia....and the 3DS?



Radiant Historia was/is released this month (this write-up is for March) and I did a 3DS write-up last month (see the "Other Releases" section at the bottom and my note on the 3DS).


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 19, 2011)

I spent about 20 minutes thinking if Patapon 3 was already released XD.
But I guess that was the demo.


----------



## Goli (Feb 19, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Might I suggest Radiant Historia....and the 3DS?


Radiant Historia comes out next week. Next week is still February.
Also, this is "Games" of the month... but I suppose there could be a little space for hardware releases, if they're important like the 3DS.
And just so people know, the shower scene in T3B isn't easy to watch. Think of it like the KH games' secret endings that have you clear certain tasks before actually being able to watch them.
edit:






'd


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*checks*

WOAH! You're right! I thought that I wasn't getting it soon!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 19, 2011)

First 5 games+3DS


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 19, 2011)

I soon as I seen the title, I guess it was you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19th of March? 

Nice coverage...


----------



## Ikki (Feb 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I soon as I seen the title, I guess it was you.



Of course. He's the one that makes this threads monthly.


I'm personally looking forward to Okamiden and Monster Tale


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 19, 2011)

Pokemon Black&White, Radiant Historia, Okamiden
Great moonth for the ds!


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 19, 2011)

Two of my most wanted games this years finally get released: Okamiden and Monster Tale.

I really loved Okami so I cannot wait to try the sequel and since I adore Henry Hatsworth (that game was phenomenal!) and Metroidvania-games I`m very thrilled for Monster Tale (which btw is not really a platformer, since it is more about exploration).

I also kinda enjoying Pokemon games since my childhood so I`ll eventually check it out as well. 

I really don`t care for Homefront or Crysis2 though but Dragon Age 2 looks really good but I haven`t played the first one so I won`t be playing that...

Good month for gaming


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 19, 2011)

Crysis 1 campaign was actually pretty fun.
Though the multiplayer was better. Crysis Warhead on the other hand has a really fun campaign.
Much better then the typical lame ass FPS anyways. The suit does quite a bit for the gameplay.
Plus multiplayer has fucking nuke tanks. There are no words to describe how epic that is...

So i'll probably try Crysis 2.

Not excited for DA2. The first one was alright, but too easy and the whole 'choose your own adventure' stories are always severely lacking to me. Though I seem to recall hearing several times of a combat revamp to make it actually fun.

Okamiden looks awesome. Will get.

Will also likely get the new Dissidia. Liked the first, though it always felt a little lacking (despite having quite a bit of content).

Won't bother with pokemans. I'll wait till pokemon grey or something. I played j-black and that lasted...all of an hour.


----------



## Jolan (Feb 19, 2011)

MMM Dissidia. Special edition still isn't open for preorders here.

3rd Birthday? Eh, beat the japanese version. It's very shooty and cool, but the story...well, I beat the game without understanding a thing.

Patapon 3...oh no....The series is a type of game I'm supposed to like, but sucks in terms of gameplay. You need perfect rhythm to play it, which puts me off a lot.

God Eater Burst, aka Monster Hunter Fallout. Seems cool, has a story, might play through that, but I'm heavily nolifing MH3P right now.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mind if I do Gundam the 3D Battle (3DS, Japan only) (I already have the details down, just need to find boxart)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Mind if I do Gundam the 3D Battle (3DS, Japan only) (I already have the details down, just need to find boxart)







-
I'm interested in Pokemon Black and White and Okamiden. I didn't play Okami on the Wii. I'm not going to bother with Crysis 2, though. I doubt it will even run on my PC.
---
BTW Guild,
*Nintendo 3DS*

*Made by:* Nintendo
*Release date:* February 26 (Japan), March 27th (North America), March 25th (Europe)
*Type:* Handheld Videogame system
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* OH MY GOD!




I'm quite excited for the 3DS. The 3D effect, great games and new features make this handheld videogame system worth a purchase! I'll be preordering it soon and I advise you guys to do so to if you're planning on purchasing it or you might not get one at launch[/p]


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 19, 2011)

SoulSnatcher, thanks for the boxart

Guild






Gundam The 3D Battle
Programmed and Published by: Namco-Bandai Games
Release Date March 26 (Japan only)
Genre: Action

The game is structured and plays almost exactly like Gundam Battle Universe, Gundam The 3D Battle features a story mode covering the Movie Adaptations of the original Gundam, Zeta Gundam, and Char's Counterattack.  You can create a faceless character for playing through the entire game.  Did I mention that this game has Full Frontal and Sinanju along with Banaghar and the Unicorn.  The 3D aspect seems to be used more for an in-the-cockpit feel and to aid in things such as dodging and shooting.  This will be a real treat for those who paid the premium for a Japanese 3DS or who live in Japan.  Recommended for fans of the PSP games[/p]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> [p=]The game is structured and plays almost exactly like Gundam Battle Universe, Gundam The 3D Battle features a story mode covering the Movie Adaptations of the orginal Gundam, Zeta Gundam, and Char's Counterattack.  You can create a faceless character for playing through the entire game.  Did I mention that this game has Full Frontal and Sinanju along with Banaghar and the Unicorn.  The 3D aspect seems to be used more for an in-the-cockpit feel and to aid in things such as dodging and shooting.  This will be a real treat for those who paid the premium for a Japanese 3DS or who live in Japan.  Reccommended for fans of the PSP games[/p]
> Space after the equal symbol
> 
> 
> ...


*Edit:* Too late.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 19, 2011)

March is probably gonna be the best month of my life.

My birthday, Okamiden, Pokemon, 3DS...

Holy shiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Feb 19, 2011)

Not like anyone else cares but the beefy "I just drank a dumptruck load of steroids" WWE All-Stars is coming out too.

I'm reeeeeally excited about Yakuza 4. I know it's not in English, but they are putting in that stuff they cut from 3, and adding more characters. I really liked 3 and really hope to finish a review on it. 

I'm tentatively excited for Pokemon B/W only because I finally finished Soul Silver (the true "Beat Red's Pokemon ending") and half-groaning over having to catch them all again, plus a new 100 or so. Whoopee.

I'll probably pick up Crysis 2 just because I need a shooter. And I love shooting things with my rooty-tooty aim and shooty.


----------



## Empoleom (Feb 20, 2011)

I need to get a 3DS and a PSP this year


----------



## Raika (Feb 20, 2011)

Dissidia
God Eater
Pokemon

Hell yes, March is _always_ the best video game month for me.


----------



## Legaia (Feb 20, 2011)

What tha hell is this gundam thing, some kind of xenogears copy or something?


----------



## quacko (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sad Patapon 3 hasn't gotten more love.  The first was great, and the second had a lot higher learning curve but I liked it even more.  I'm a little nervous since it will be more focused on the hero though now.  

I'll be playing Pokemon Black since I did love it and I haven't been playing pokemon since Pearl.

Dissidia is interesting but the first is still in my stack to play so I probably won't bother.


----------



## Empoleom (Feb 20, 2011)

Legaia said:
			
		

> What tha hell is this gundam thing, some kind of xenogears copy or something?


it's a old mecha anime


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 20, 2011)

Legaia said:
			
		

> What tha hell is this gundam thing, some kind of xenogears copy or something?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 20, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here, damn i had forgotten about it, shame on me :| Now i need to rethink my allowance for next month, if the game is cheap enough though... i might get it..

speaking of yazuka 3, i really need to start to take time off and start playing those games..


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Feb 20, 2011)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously, the thing I loved most about Y3 was the fighting. It was so addictive.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> I'm reeeeeally excited about Yakuza 4. I know it's not in English, but they are putting in that stuff they cut from 3, and adding more characters. I really liked 3 and really hope to finish a review on it.



I'm assuming since it's coming to Europe/USA/Australia that it'll be in English, unless you're referring to Y3.

Also, added Hop's post, nice job


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Feb 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have proof it'll be English dubbed, a link would be nice. I feel Yakuza is better with Japanese language, cause we get em quicker and it's more authentic. I hated the first Yakuza because of that.

I meant English text, if that's what you meant, probably should've elaborated that I meant the VO's.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 22, 2011)

Legaia said:
			
		

> What tha hell is this gundam thing, some kind of xenogears copy or something?


You dont know Gundam?? One of the most famous anime around the world, you must be kidding.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 22, 2011)

Legaia said:
			
		

> What tha hell is this gundam thing, some kind of xenogears copy or something?


Wuuuuuuuuut

You can't be serious? Gundam is one of the most famous "mecha anime/manga/everything else" in the history of "mecha anime/manga/everything else".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 22, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No real news on that, sorry, I was assuming you meant English text and I was thinking "Well it's a localization, of course it'll have English text". Maybe it'll be English/Japanese VO's, and you can switch between them in options. They've done that in a few games.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 22, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Legaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to mention one of the most product driven anime in existence (every anime series created was to sell merchandise which Japanese and importers of all ages buy, after 30 years, Gundam merchandise still sells like hotcakes), merchandise is everything to the Gundam Franchise especially models and video games which there is an extraordinary dose of both.  Every wondered about those Gundam vs Gundam fights you thought were awesome, well they are not just awesome, they are relevant in-anime advertisement to sell models and anything else related to both contenting Gundams.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 22, 2011)

The 3rd Birthday looks pretty incredible... glad I bought myself a PSP now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 23, 2011)

lookin' 4ward to 3rd birthday and dissidia and god eater burst and pokemon black/white and my psp and my ds...


----------



## prowler (Feb 24, 2011)

The game I'm looking forward to most is Phantom Brave and then it goes T3B, Gods Eater (They changed it to 'Gods' instead of 'God') and Dissidia.

Oh and Beyond Good and Evil.


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 22, 2011)

We really need a thread for april


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Mar 22, 2011)

So, I finally got to play Yakuza 4, and loved the ending. I'm so glad I own it, cause I'm gonna go to sooooo many hostess clubs.

Def my fav for March so far.


----------

